# download from android market



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

I have Curtis LT7029 Android tablet.

I logged in with my G-mail account.

How come all the apps. won't download from Android market website ?

It says -

This app is incompatible with your Telechips Android for Telechips TCC8900 Evaluation Board.

How can I download ?


I wish to download My Pc (Citrix) App and Classic King FM App. for Android.

Thanks.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Can you not download them from the built in Market App?


----------



## Shotgun4 (Aug 29, 2011)

If the market won't let you download the apps , just download them as apk files and install the apps manually. Also try upgrading the market, to see if that will fix your problem.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

When you log into your Android Market account and go to download an app, the process checks your device to ensure that the app you selected is compatible with your device.

Not all Android apps are compatible with every Android device. 

You will have to search for another similar app.


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

Yes can find some, but not others like- 
My Pc (Citrix) App and Classic King FM App. for Android can't be found
when I search for it with built in app.

Only can find it via Android Market website, but can't download from there..

Does updating the built in Market App make any difference whether the Apps. I
want can be searchable or not for downloading ?



Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Can you not download them from the built in Market App?


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

I don't think this is the case . Since I side loaded some app. and able to install
some apps. which say not compatible to my device.

Any website I could just download-

My Pc (Citrix) App and Classic King FM App. for Android ?

Using my browser.

I tried- SlideME | Android Apps Market: Download Free & Paid Android Applications

But they don't have it there.


Thanks.



DonaldG said:


> When you log into your Android Market account and go to download an app, the process checks your device to ensure that the app you selected is compatible with your device.
> 
> Not all Android apps are compatible with every Android device.
> 
> You will have to search for another similar app.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

I have noticed that many apps seem to be missing from Android Market *IF* accessing the market via the built in app on the Android device. Whereas accessing the market via the web site itself, the apps are available. If you haven't got one, I suggest creating an account with the Market VIA their website and not use the built in app.

I speak from the vast experience of two days with a Galaxy Tab 10.1 :smile:


----------

